# Just gone up to 100mg clomid.



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

You might remember me posting a few weeks ago about my hospital appointment being cancelled for another 3 months and id run out of clomid so i saw another gp at my surgery who couldnt prescribe them to me, he's been brilliant he phone my consultant and they have given me 100mg for 3 months until my follow up and a d23 blood test, at last something being done! 

Just wanted to find out if anyone who took a higher dose from 50 to 100 got worse side affects and was the higher dose a success?

L.xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I've read that it depends on the individual - best of luck though babycakes
(I have a furbaby too - a cocker spaniel - they're addictive spaniels, aren't they?)


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya, I was on 50mg for 2 months and they upped me to 100mg. That was 3 months ago and I have had no side effects that I can see  

but saying that everyone is different!
Good Luck
Emma


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, i started taking 50mg of clomid but i didn't ovulate so gyno upped my dose 2 100mg and i found out y-day i HAVE ovulated. lol  so its fungers crossed i caught this month. If nothing this month i have got to stick to the dose of 100mg for another 4 months.
The side affects well um i think i have had more stomach twinges and also feel a bit more emotional but i feel as if my period is coming, my boobs are really sore and i never had tha last month but i usually did before i started clomid.
Everyone is different thou and you dont know wa each month brings. i want to wish u loads of luck xx
Take care (hope i helped)


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi babycakes,

I've been on 50mg for the past 3 months, and may be given some more next week (seeing spec registrar on Wed) im wondering if i should ask about upping it to 100mg too.  Anyway, just wanted to say good luck and i hope you dont get too many s/e's.  Fingers crossed for you.    

TC.  Jo x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive been taking 100mg quite a while now and YES it made me ovulate when 50mg didnt and also I have no side effects other than a spotty face and increased appetite.  

best of luck with it!

hugs

witchie poo cat


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I am on CD10 today of my second cycle of Clomid and I have found that on my first cycle of 50mg I breezed through the whole thing and made one large follicle (I do ovulate, I am not really sure why I was put on Clomid but that's one of my questions for tomorrow) but on 100mg (which I am now on) I have been very emotional, had cramps and some bleeding.
My friend says that each cycle was different for her so perhaps next month I will breeze through it again!
Having our scan and HCG injection tomorrow so will see what effect a double dose really has!
Emma


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Mattisse

I ovulated naturally and was only on 50mg - during my 3 months of follicle tracking scans they found 2 or three mature follicles by cd 10/11.

Like you I wondered why I was on the   tabs, and had the hcg jab, if I did everything by myself ok and my consultant told me sometimes it's that little extra 'boost' that clomid gives that helps some women finally acheive their bfp (I've recently found out that after 6 months on the   tabs there were other reasons for me not getting mine)

but hope you get yours soon!!

S
xx 

(btw - am loving the piccy of your godson!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went up to 100mg after 6 months on 50mg and didn't find I had any more side effects than before - not more      than before!!

Emma...love your picture hun!!

xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanx for all the replies, im glad ive been put up to 100mg at least i feel that im doing something until my follow up appointment, good luck to everyone whos on clomid too, i dont find them too bad apart from a few nightmares so hopefuly ill be fine on the higher dose they have shortened my cycle to 28 days for the last 3 months so the 50mg has done something  

Witchiepoohcat- I hope i dont get a bigger appetite, lol i started weightwatchers 2 weeks ago lost 4.5ib so far, so something else positive to tell the consultant when i go back.

Good luck everyone L.xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

the increased appetite has been a real problem for me i must admit, i too am at weight watchers.

last year i was on a 6 month break from clomid and lost 53lbs, went back on clomid again and gained 40lbs in 4 months    Thats why they thought i may have PCOS when I went back in November so I was taken off clomid while they tested but it came back negative.  now Im back on clomid again and determined to stick to my wws plan.  I find the NoCount plan better for me as its easier to control my appetite with that plan than with points.

Good luck tomorrow, keep us posted!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you all like the picture of my godson, I have three god children but this one is v special as he likes to dress up and make me laugh - shame he lives in NZ!
Thanks for the info on the Clomid 'boost' effect. Am feeling a bit   today but brighter since I have popped in here to see what is happening.
Thanks everyone
Emma x


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Witchiepoocat

Do you lose weight a lot slower while on clomid, because the last time i went to weight watchers i was 18 and was losing 3-4ib's a week and one week i lost 8ib, and i started 2 weeks ago lost 3ib the 1st week and only 1.5 this week but af is sure to be here any minute so im hoping thats the reason, i really want to stick to this diet so we can do ivf private next year.

Good luck! 

L.xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

No, I find that Im losing around 2-3lbs a week most weeks but, i have to admit, much more willpower is required not to pick at foods inbetween meals as Im just always hungry.

If you would like to buddy up PM me, Im here most days so happy to oblige 

Well done on your losses so far, you are doing great.  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

